# Bug proof recessed lights.



## philibuster (Nov 30, 2008)

I am trying to find a wall wash, recessed, ceiling light fixture for an exterior application. Bugs getting in are an issue. Could be line or low voltage.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Do us a favor...............

Start here!

http://www.contractortalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=44

You will garner much better data and information once you have said...........HELLO!

An "in advance" Welcome, to ContractorTalk.com


----------



## acrwc10 (Dec 10, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Do us a favor...............
> 
> Start here!
> 
> ...


The protocol police have spoken. :laughing: 

I have yet to see a recess light that could keep bugs out.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Bug proof recessed lights do not exist.

Carry on.


----------



## Shocking (Dec 2, 2008)

philibuster said:


> I am trying to find a wall wash, recessed, ceiling light fixture for an exterior application. Bugs getting in are an issue. Could be line or low voltage.


Get on Juno lightings site and try this part number. Cat#439B-WH. Its low voltage with sealed trim and MR16 Lamp behind it. (Wall Wash). They also have line voltage (120v) with same part number. These should keep the bugs out.


----------

